# Problème avec iCloud Contacts



## Membre supprimé 1136250 (17 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
Je constate depuis hier soir un souci avec iCloud Contacts sur tous mes appareils.
Lorsque je demande à mon iPhone ou à mes HomePods d'appeler un contact, Siri me répond que le contact n'existe pas, alors que le contact est bien répertorié dans mes contacts iCloud avec des téléphones bien attribués.
Certain(e)s d'entre vous ont ils(elles) le même problème ?
Bien à vous et bon courage à tou(te)s dans ces moment.
Alexandre


----------



## moderno31 (5 Avril 2020)

Hello Alex
iCloud + services en panne comme les contacts = souvent un problème de prise en charge.
Est-ce que ton OS est toujours supporté par iCloud ? Sinon par Siri je ne sais pas, je n'utilise pas ce truc 
Essaie de vérifier la piste de la version d'os supportée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1136250 (5 Avril 2020)

Merci à toi !
Le problème a disparu... surement un sujet des services iCloud...


----------

